# BSH Engine Mount Review



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, finally got around to getting back to my apartment (I am watching a friends home these past few weeks) and found a nice little gift from my UPS man at the front door.
I don't usually post over here, but I feel it is good info for those that are curious and don't frequent Golfmkv.
A set of amazing components...and then BSH's engine mounts too :wink:








Engine Mount








Tranny Mount








So...first things first. Installation is a breeze. If you have a floor jack, jack stands, a piece of wood, hand tools, and a torque wrench you are good to go!
The target:








Pre-tear down Engine Mount:








Engine Mount Comparison:








Where the engine mount should be:








BSH mount in place:








All put back together:








Tranny Mount Pre-Teardown:








Tranny mount:








Tranny mount Comparison:








Where the tranny mount should be:








BSH mount in place:








All finished up:








Representin! I hate stickers on my car, but the Quad is fair game :biggrin::








So now for the goods!
*Cold Start Impressions: *You can feel a decent amount of vibration in the seats/steering wheel/shifter. On a scale of 1 to 10, one being stock, 10 being it feels like an earthquake in my car, this would be a 4. The VF mounts (with the one touching the engine like stated in a post way up top) would be a 7. Normal VF mounts would probably be a 3 from other people's reviews.
So I let it sit and idle while I cleaned up shop and then after it was up to temp I sat in it. Vibration is almost all gone. A little hint of it, but not nearly as much as at high idle in cold condition. I revved the engine and let it decel down and it lights off at about 1100 to 1200 RPM's. If you think about cold idle, which is roughly at that speed, it explains the high vibration (it hits resonance at roughly 1100-1200 RPM's and cold idle is at about the same...who would've thought). No other areas in which it vibrates like crazy though. Slightly more vibration at other RPM's but nothing worth mentioning.
Engine tone is different. Not a bad kind of different though.
*Short Driving Impressions:* I drove from the garage up to the house, a whole 150 feet or so. Its louder. For sure. Now, I have been told to let it "break in" so I am going to give it a few thousand miles and make better judgement then. I don't know how to describe it though. It was only a really short drive though, so I need to go on a longer one. Which is happening....
NOW! Be back in about 20 minutes!
(30 minutes later on golfmkv.com)
Sorry, I'm late...lol!
I didn't want to stop!!!
*Added Noise - *Okay, in all honesty, if you have kids or are have NVH ADD (you found every squeek and rattle and fixed it) or have a wife/girlfriend that bitches a lot...these aren't for you. At least the initial break in is not for you. I hear it gets better with a little mileage on the car. It is a completely different noise. I kind of like it. You really hear the engine more. Now, bear in mind that I don't have the under-hood insulation, so mine may be more dramatic then yours. With that (lack of insulation), I can hear squeeking from the front I never heard before. Perhaps its the new mounts? Its a very light squeek and you can only hear it if you listen for it (I was purposely listening for a difference). With the radio on, I couldn't notice it.
*Highway speeds - *You can't even tell unless you go up a huge hill and you put a little load on the engine, but still its a very minute noise increase. Passing people...well...if you are like me you give her a little gas and just zip around people. You hear more in that situation.
*Launches - * *WOW* Between this and the Coilovers, there is ZERO wheel hop. None. launches are hard and fast, fast shifts are smooth as butter now (sometimes I used to get that engine lurching feeling between the shifts), and above 3k RPM's I can't notice a difference. This is probably because the higher frequency vibration in those RPM ranges has very little displacement so it is not transferred through the body.
Would I recommend it for anyone wanting performance enhancement and not worried about keeping their car _super quiet_? Yes. It will increase in cabin noise, but the benefits of the smooth shifts, lack of wheel hop, and for me...the cool added engine noise are worth it.
Anyway, I am going to clean up a little and relax, feel free to ask any questions and I will answer them to the best of my ability. I think in time if they don't get a little quieter, My NVH ADD will kick in and I may get annoyed. This is a mod where I will for sure keep my stock parts just in case I decide to get married or have kids and use this for my grocery getter (hopefully by then I will have a BT though and it would be one fast effin' grocery getter!).
Peace
LRF


----------



## VBMike P (Jun 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Awesome review Ryan








I'm interested in seeing how they are after you put some mileage on them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2008)

i just received a few sets of this engine mounts and they look awesome!!!, looking forward to install them on my near to be BT Dsg MKV


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

I might as well post my review here too. No need for a new thread








*Unboxing*
































*Installation*
I installed these when I had my intake manifold off and cleaning the valves.
I started with the transmission mount first. At first, there were some fitment issues. The 3 holes for the transmission would not fit. We began thinking something was wrong after 15 minutes of trying to move the engine to get them to line up. My friend then noticed the mount was assembled backward!!! The piece that extends out and attaches to the transmission had been put in upside down. No worries I thought, mistakes happen and the part looks symmetrical. I simply took off the counersunk screw at the top, removed the bushing, and flipped the piece and reassembled. The mount then fit perfectly the first time!
I moved over to the engine mount. Simple enough install. Removed OEM mount and replaced with BSH one. I had to detach the coolant tank from the car with two T-25 screws so I could get to the bolts easier.
*Initial Impressions*
There is definitely noticeable vibration, but it really isn't serious. It feels like you have the AC on, but with a bit more rumble. I barely even notice it.
The entire exhaust note has changed completely at low speed. This shocked me. The car sounds like a big diesel truck when you accelerate from a stop.
I can hear the engine. All of it. There are a lot more noises in the cabin.
You won't believe me, but the DSG shifts faster AND smoother. Under full load with OEM mounts, the DSG would sometimes jerk a bit when shifting. Now it is buttery smooth. First gear jerkiness when driving is completely gone. Think about if you are in traffic in 1st gear. Its smooth when you are accelerating, but once you let off, it gets jerky and chunky.
As for launching, I havent tried yet. It has been raining for the past few days. I am already useless in the rain at speed, so launching is a disaster.
Overall I am very pleased and these are definitely worth the wait. I have felt VF's mounts and they add much more vibration than what the BSH mounts do. Add the cheaper price and the sexy look, BSH mounts ftw. I highly recommend these for those who do not care about extra noise and vibration and want to put their power to the road and eliminate wheel hop entirely.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

great reviews guys.
i want.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

Good stuff! Thanks for the reviews guys.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *staulkor* »_
Overall I am very pleased and these are definitely worth the wait. I have felt VF's mounts and they add much more vibration than what the BSH mounts do. Add the cheaper price and the sexy look, BSH mounts ftw. I highly recommend these for those who do not care about extra noise and vibration and want to put their power to the road and eliminate wheel hop entirely.


Good review, mine are in transit right now, but what I do not understand is how you are saying that these mounts cause less vibrations than the VF mounts. They are stiffer. VF is 75 durometer and these are 78.


----------



## VBMike P (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

My hopes of getting these mounts at price war prices like the dogbone mount are fading










_Modified by VBMike P at 3:46 PM 10-18-2009_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VBMike P)*

Nie reviews & great looking mounts... (I use BFI Stage II engine & trans mounts) & I can tell you that when I launch on DR's @ the track I have _0 wheelhop_. It's feels soo good to know that your putting all the power to the ground now & not killing your axels.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_Nie reviews & great looking mounts... (I use BFI Stage II engine & trans mounts) & I can tell you that when I launch on DR's @ the track I have _0 wheelhop_. It's feels soo good to know that your putting all the power to the ground now & not killing your axels.









no.... instead u kill ur trans? hahahahah


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Good review, mine are in transit right now, but what I do not understand is how you are saying that these mounts cause less vibrations than the VF mounts. They are stiffer. VF is 75 durometer and these are 78.

I dont get it either. A guy from NY I met at the LI BBQ had the full set of VF mounts. I sat in his car at idle and it was definitely more than the BSH mounts. Maybe the bushing design is different, I dunno








I barely even notice the extra vibration and it has been 2 days. I have already put 250 miles on the mounts. Speaking about that, I need to retorque


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

My VF mounts that I had about 2 years ago had an issue that caused more vibration. The engine one's lower poly portion was in contact with my engine and caused terrible vibration throughout the cab. The machined billet should be the only thing touching the engine. The Poly portion should be free-standing.
Anyways, maybe that guy had the same issue. I have heard that the vibration is reduced in time, so I will have to just wait and see. Re-torquing tomorrow after work as I will have about 250 miles on them. I will continue to update as time goes on, but I don't frequent this site as much as golfmkv, so the most up to date data is there.


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (little_red_fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *little_red_fast* »_Anyways, maybe that guy had the same issue. I have heard that the vibration is reduced in time, so I will have to just wait and see. Re-torquing tomorrow after work as I will have about 250 miles on them. I will continue to update as time goes on, but I don't frequent this site as much as golfmkv, so the most up to date data is there.

Same, I wont have a chance to retorque until after class. ~325 miles on them at that point


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice reviews guys, it's time for me to start looking into mounts. these might be the way to go


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_
no.... instead u kill ur trans? hahahahah


The clutch was murdered, not the trans...


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *staulkor* »_
I dont get it either. A guy from NY I met at the LI BBQ had the full set of VF mounts. I sat in his car at idle and it was definitely more than the BSH mounts. Maybe the bushing design is different, I dunno








I barely even notice the extra vibration and it has been 2 days. I have already put 250 miles on the mounts. Speaking about that, I need to retorque











OH okay...can we all come in here and bash VF mounts then?? I have the pendellum mount from vf and the bushing got destroyed in 15k miles... VF for the lose!!!1


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_

OH okay...can we all come in here and bash VF mounts then?? I have the pendellum mount from vf and the bushing got destroyed in 15k miles... VF for the lose!!!1

I had VF mount for over 25K... bushings still look great... VF has replacements.
I think the reason why the bushings wear out quickly is because the pendulum mount is stuck doing all the work, without much help from stock factory bushings. I always thought that the engine mounts need to be replaced together as a set.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_
I had VF mount for over 25K... bushings still look great... VF has replacements.
I think the reason why the bushings wear out quickly is because the pendulum mount is stuck doing all the work, without much help from stock factory bushings. I always thought that the engine mounts need to be replaced together as a set.


I just put in a request for them to replace mine. We'll see. but you are right that leaving the stock ones and replacing only the rear one is probably the reason for this to happen.. poor bushing.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: BSH Engine Mount Review (little_red_fast)*

Up top! Thanks guys!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: BSH Engine Mount Review (BSH Speedshop)*

Just got delivered, all 3 mounts. I'll be in the garage if anybody needs me










_Modified by Uber-A3 at 3:07 PM 10/23/2009_


----------



## broccliman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: BSH Engine Mount Review (Uber-A3)*

Not trying to jack this, but why did/would you choose these mounts over the INA mounts? Maybe I dont understand what "billet" actually is... I've been looking to all these mount offerings, and I lean towards INA just because the solid dogbone and the overall price is considerably less.
Just want to know what im missing, because I always miss something! Thanks for the pics and reviews http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: BSH Engine Mount Review (broccliman)*

The factory mount as a whole is a weak part. First in the bushings and then in the actual case itself. The billet construction is much stronger then the cast factory part extending the "next weakest link" to the never going to happen realm.


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

any updates on these after a few thousand miles? less harsher?


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

1500+ mile update since installed:
Engine movement is still at a minimum. Shifts are silky smooth. Engine vibration has decreased DRAMATICALLY since day 1. Now the only time I really "feel" and hear extra noise is around that 1100 RPM mark. Must hit a resonance somewhere that has a lot of mass. But, this is easily avoidable (downshift) and you only feel it on launch from first gear and at cold start when the car is revving more. It has definitely not made my daily driver unbearable. Actually, the opposite. I like it more now! My friends don't even notice the vibration, so that is proof enough that the noise and vibration has gone down dramatically (since most of my friends are Mechanical Engineers at the same place I work, specializing in Durability and NVH both physically and analytically).
LRF


----------



## Sympley (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (little_red_fast)*

How are the mounts holding up? Who has the BSH and with how many miles on them? Just curious how often these will need to be replaced.


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (Sympley)*

Well, since they were only released a few months ago, I can't say that anyone will have a TON of mileage on them. As of last night when I parked my car I had 1700 miles on them. Still look brand new to me (well, the engine side that I can see). I will periodically check them though and update the community. BSH has had them on their shop car for quite some time I believe but I don't know what kind of mileage they accumulate.


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: (little_red_fast)*

cool.







only problem before buying is the extra bracket needed for the charcoal canister.. other than that, seems good.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *egi9489* »_cool.







only problem before buying is the extra bracket needed for the charcoal canister.. other than that, seems good. 


wayyy of topic here but what the heck is the purpose of the charcoal canister on the EU mdoel cars? what is it doing?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

isnt it for filtering their evap system? like, ours just purges into the air or into the engine i think and their is filtered and purged into the system.
but idk, thats just whats popping into my head.


----------



## RoamingNick (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone else using the HPA mounts & can endorse this reviewer's comment that NVH settles down nicely after a while?
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...81537


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

u might have sold me on this product with that review. I wanted to see what other people are saying about the product


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (pootey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_u might have sold me on this product with that review. I wanted to see what other people are saying about the product 

We've shipped a lot more out then reviews here would show. Hopefully bumping this attracts more feedback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_

OH okay...can we all come in here and bash VF mounts then?? I have the pendellum mount from vf and the bushing got destroyed in 15k miles... VF for the lose!!!1

Mine did too btw I just never knew it till I parted out my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Mine did too btw I just never knew it till I parted out my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


not to spark a fire, my BSH pendulum mount's bushing was destroyed. BSH was a pleasure to deal with and sent me a replacement part though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Leads me to believe its more of a general issue than one specific to VF.


----------



## kimhemm (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (little_red_fast)*

How are your engine mounts holding up ?
Any change in noise or performance ??


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

Still as quiet as my last review, which is louder then stock for sure, but they mellowed out quite nicely.
And for performance...its winter, and I am on snow tires...need I say more?


----------



## tomas85 (Nov 25, 2006)

*hi*

i just ordered these yesterday,very excited to put them on


----------



## osmanibros (Jun 17, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but any help would be appreciated. So i got my engine mount kit from bsh. I have a 2006 VW Passat 2.0t Value edition. And when i went to put on the transmission mount, i realized the new mount wont sit properly as there is like a groove on the transmission part. THe old mount has a little space for that groove to fit into, but the new mount from bsh does not. I dont know if i am doing it wrong, or what i have to do. The Engine mount fit great, and i love it so far! Thanks for any help


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

thats a question for BSH, id call them.


----------



## rezzer (Feb 17, 2013)

Bringing back an old thread. 

I have the BSH mount kit on my Mk6 GTi and found it to be working as the review. Though the Vibes are something I have to accept, i am wondering if the vibes will actually be harmful to the engine parts in the long run? I opened the hood one day and left the engine idle with the Air Cond switched on, the vibrations on the entire engine seems quite horrendous! Will any screws or parts fall out one day because of this or causes our worst nightmare, LEAKS!!


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I thought we all want that "sitting in a 60's Beetle" feeling. Isn't that why we mount it? 
Mine don't have any noticeable vibes and therefore not much more db's. Actually it feels quite solid and sounds awesome. The only thing I am not 100% satisfied with is the lower pendulum mount bracket(the shorter of the two). The oem has a jog in it to conform with an uneven line in its mounting and allowing a flush mounting at the two bolts. The bsh piece goes in at an angle due to the lack of the offset, which doesn't scream out quality designing, and doesn't allow the small bracket to sit flush at the two mounting points. To add more to its angle you also install a spacer between the two bits increasing the angle even more.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...osgUcizPIPRiwKo5oCQCQ&ved=0CFUQ9QEwAw&dur=133


----------

